
Climate change won't make the Earth uninhabitable by 2100 - mortenjorck
http://mashable.com/2017/07/10/new-york-mag-climate-story-inaccurate-doomsday-scenario/
======
dfabulich
This post had an earlier, more accurate title, which you can still see in the
<title> tag. "Do not accept New York Mag's climate change doomsday scenario"

The article says that there's still hope if we act now. It does not say that
climate change cannot make the Earth uninhabitable by 2100.

